# How do you have Tea Time?



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I want to be able to sit on my front porch and enjoy tea from a tea cup!
But not sweet tea, that stuff tastes like wrung out gym socks (and yes, I am considered crazy by my fellow southerners)
I really enjoy coffee, but I have to add so much cream and sugar to it, it becomes almost a meal ...& I gain 10 lbs if I drank it as much as I wanted :icecream:

I see all kinds of people drinking all kinds of different teas (and crumpets?! what are those??? I like snacks..) 
Some take cream & sugar 
Some are made in he sun
Some are made with bags
The green tea stuff in the bottles scare me, and the stuff in tea bags, bleh...

I dont know where to start or how to "dress them up"
Any pointers on how I can start a enjoyable tea time would be appreciated 
:bowtie:


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

I drink hot tea (my favorite is butterscotch-flavored black tea) with more sugar than is good for me. If I eat anything with it, it would be something like a windmill cookie or maybe shortbread. Mostly, I just drink tea by itself, from a stoneware coffee mug (I can wrap both of my perpetually cold hands around it), while the rest of the family is still asleep. I loathe green and white teas, but I will drink herbal teas.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

So What is black tea?


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

Black tea (what nearly all iced tea is made from) is just the dried, fermented leaves of the camellia sinensis plant. Same plant as green, oolong and white, the leaves are just processed differently and/or picked at a different stage depending on the type of tea wanted.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

tea from a tea cup isn't so much an enjoy from your front porch thing....
not exactly sure what you are looking to find out...I'd personally never take a fine piece of china to spend time outdoors.
Now a mug of tea is a different endeavour....
Crumpets are a unique bread type thing...imagine an English muffin and a pancake having a baby..

I have tons of tea in my cupboard at all times...from greens to whites and a huge variety of herbals.
Do you not know what sort of teas you like?


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

I love hot tea, though I'm not a connoisseur or anything. I prefer loose tea made in a diffusing pot. I like black tea, as well, or fruity herbal or white tea blends. My little brother is a traveler and brings me tea from tea shops all over and I've found through his offerings that I don't necessarily have expensive tastes.

Isn't a crumpet pretty much a pancake??

Edit, okay Suzy, we posted at the same time. I wasn't too far off on the pancake thing, then!!


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Purchase some tea leaves and a tea ball. Start with a mild black tea and test the strength you like. This is easy because you can use different amounts of tea leaves and different steeping times. Always use cold water, bring to a roiling boil. Use a tea strainer when you pour to catch any loose leaves.

Tea is taken with sugar, milk or lemon. You can choose according to your tastes. Do not use cream. Too fatty tasting for the delicate flavour of the tea. Put the milk in first and then add the tea.

The main foods at teatime are light, small sandwiches. My favourite is cucumber. Fresh white bread, salted butter and thin slices of cucumber (I like English cucumbers). But you can have what you like. My husband likes thin slices of ham or salmon on rye bread. Then you move on to the main part of teatime. Scones, butter, jam, clotted cream, strawberries. Crumpets with butter and honey. Lots of recipes on the internet. They are sort of like a cross between a scone and a pancake. Then on to the cakes. Sponge, fruitcake, lemon curd or just about anything you like. The portions are small though. 

I rarely invite anyone for lunch or dinner anymore. I get too rushed for lunch and am too tired for dinner. Teatime is wonderful.


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

http://www.ask.com/web?q=Difference+between+Black+Tea+and+Green+Tea&o=4427&l=dir&qsrc=466

The flavored tea is the one that appeals to me, unfortunately they are expensive, hence I rarely drink it. Bigelow is a good brand and I think there is one with Grey in the name.


----------



## amandaleigh (Apr 10, 2013)

I enjoy brewing black tea and citrus fruit together. I just slice 1 or 2 thin wheels off of whatever I have around, put it in the bottom of the cup, add a tea bag, and cover with hot water. I usually don't need to add any sugar if I do this. Occasionally I'll spice it up by adding some ginger root as well.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

katy said:


> http://www.ask.com/web?q=Difference+between+Black+Tea+and+Green+Tea&o=4427&l=dir&qsrc=466
> 
> The flavored tea is the one that appeals to me, unfortunately they are expensive, hence I rarely drink it. Bigelow is a good brand and I think there is one with Grey in the name.


Earl Grey.....
Black tea with oil of bergamot
One of our favorites.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Start with a teapot. Warm it up well with hot water while your kettle boils. Once the kettle has boiled, empty out the warming water, add teabags (black tea, 1 per cup of tea) and then add boiling water (1 cup per cup of tea.) Allow to draw. You want Lipton at the very least, don't buy any of the off brands.

In the meantime, get yourself a pretty tea tray, with cloth, teacup, sugar and milk... and a snack! Put teapot on tray with the other goodies and take to your porch and set down on your table.

Pour tea into teacup, add sugar and milk to taste and enjoy with your snack 

Crumpets are a form of pancake, yes, but smaller. Served with strawberry jam and whipped cream, yum!

Or you can make some scones, those are almost a must for afternoon tea. There is a wonderful little book called Simply Scones which has a large variety of scone recipes.

... or just biscuits (cookies.)

And if you *really* want a nice tea.. hunt down some Five Roses black tea, but you will probably have to buy it from some place that imports... now and then World Market has it.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I love Earl Grey tea and Lapsang Souchong which is very smokey. No herbal stuff for me! And I add a little bit of honey and a dash of milk, a combination that no traditional tea drinker would ever do. 

Nothing wrong with plain old black tea from Lipton. Then when you see others on sale try them.


----------



## Jaclynne (May 14, 2002)

I love a good cup of Darjeeling with a slice of lemon and maybe pinch of sugar/honey.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

I forgot about Darjeeling, my mother's favorite. As I closed my post above I remembered I used to drink English breakfast all the time too. 

Sarahfair, I like tea bags because they are so easy. My mother steeps hers forever, but I like a shorter steep, then the tea is not as strong and bitter. 

Have fun experimenting!


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Tea time for me is easy, a tumbler filled about a third of the way up with bourbon, topped off with coke zero, no ice. crumpets are a bit trickier since I am weight conscious and have that whole diabetic thing going on and have to watch the carbs. I usually substitute crumpets with tidbits of cheese or other high protein snack.


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

I'm an iced tea drinker and no sugar or lemon. If I do drink hot tea it has to be this one:

http://www.harney.com/hot-cinnamon-spice-tea.html

It's slightly sweet with no bitter taste and is great when the weather is cold.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

I love iced tea, no sugar no lemon, just iced tea. DH and I drink a lot of hot tea. There is one called Plantation Mint that we like and there are several razberry teas, some with zinger in the name. 

I mostly just keep a good variety of Bigelo teas and we use raw honey to sweeten the hot teas.

Nancy


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

I usually brew from loose leaves and drink it hot. To black tea I may add a bit of milk or, if I have it, lemon, though it's not necessary unless I've brewed it very strong (milk cuts the astringency from the tannic acid). 

Herbal teas I may add a touch of honey, but not necessary. 

Green tea I always brew from good quality leaves, never from tea bags, which I keep in an airtight canister or the freezer. I drink it from beautiful little cups that a friend made. Nothing gets added to good green tea. exception: in the dead of winter I sometimes put a dried cherry blossom in the bottom of the cup before pouring the tea. The hot tea makes the flower bloom again and the cup smells like springtime. 

I really like iced roasted barley tea (mugi-cha) in hot weather. More refreshing than beer and without the alcohol.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Hm.
My kids and I can't drink milk so I can't see spending $3 a week on something that just will go mostly to waste. Creamer holds a little more shelf life is why I asked about it


I've tried various chamomile and mint teas and really wasnt all that impressed, but I wasnt sure I was making them right or dressing them up right
They weren't terrible, but I didn't like it enough to stand around and make it (I tend to be very lazy when it comes to drinks)


The tea pot I have is a simple boil water in it and it whistles, then you pour it into a cup and stew a bag
How does one use no tea bags?


----------



## Ceilismom (Jul 16, 2011)

You either use an infuser, press, tea ball, or you pour the steeped tea (loose tea leaves steeped in the teapot) through a tea strainer into the cup. Some people leave the (usually green) tea leaves in the bottom of the teapot or teacup, and re-infuse several times.


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

I had some bags left over from my previous experimentations with tea.
It was a MINT inspired one.

I sliced a lemon and put it in there as I poured hot water over it
Awful. 

Added sugar..
Slightly better but still, yuck.


Maybe I just dont like "herbal" or "mint"?


----------



## soulsurvivor (Jul 4, 2004)

SarahFair said:


> I had some bags left over from my previous experimentations with tea.
> It was a MINT inspired one.
> 
> I sliced a lemon and put it in there as I poured hot water over it
> ...


You may not like mint or herbal tea. I've tried so many through the years both hot and cold and I'm batting almost zero so far with liking any of the tastes. The only hot tea I've been able to actually enjoy is the cinnamon tea from Harney. It's slightly sweet on its' own and doesn't require sugar. Another member here on HT recommended it back during the holidays and I've been a big fan of it ever since.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

I like a strong black hot tea. PG Tips is my everyday tea. The bag is shaped like a pyramid and has more room for the tea leaf to expand. In previous years, I used evaporated skim milk, but I've started using Honeyville or Thrive non fat instant dry milk and honey. The dry milk is much less expensive than evaporated skim milk, doesn't require refrigeration, and I always have a supply available. Honeyville and Thrive dissolve in very hot water without clumping.

My favorite herbal tea is Twinings lemon and ginger. I steep it with a dehydrated lemon slice and add honey. Great for nausea or a sore throat.

I have both the PG Tips and Twinings lemon and ginger on Amazon auto delivery. 

When I want a relaxing treat, I brew Earl Grey or Chai in an Adagio 16 ounce teapot. The tea leaves (2 teaspoons) are placed in the pot, almost boiling water is poured over the leaves, lid to pot is closed while tea steeps - around 5 minutes for me. When tea is strong enough, place pot on top of a mug. Mug top pushes up bottom of pot causing tea to strain into the mug - Like a reverse french press coffee pot. I couldn't get the link to post, but Amazon carries the Adagio pot.

I keep many other types of tea and enjoy trying new blends. Louisiana coffee is too strong and bitter for me. When I moved here, I quit drinking coffee.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

SarahFair said:


> Hm. The tea pot I have is a simple boil water in it and it whistles, then you pour it into a cup and stew a bag
> How does one use no tea bags?


To clarify.....this, that you mention would be a kettle...not a pot.
A tea pot is what's used to brew and serve the tea in....water is brought to a boil in a kettle. 
Celestial Seasoning teas sell sampler packages, each has a variety of usually 4 or 5 in it.
Do you have a particular type of tea that you know you do like?


----------



## SeaGoat (Aug 17, 2012)

Ah, very good.. kettle vs pot 

I tried chamomile this morning. Kind of a flowery taste I didn't much care for. Maybe if something was added to it it wouldn't have been so bad. 


I have no idea with types of teas. I wasn't raised drining tea so this is a whole new world for me.
I can tell you I like drinks that have strong flavor. 
Dark sodas. Strong Coffee.

Maybe yall can give me some suggestions from there?


----------



## Taylor R. (Apr 3, 2013)

Maybe try a fruity tea?? I don't care for chamomile either (though I do love peppermint), but I love lemon, and my kids even like that. 

You can get a stronger flavor out of any tea by steeping longer.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

SarahFair said:


> Ah, very good.. kettle vs pot
> 
> I tried chamomile this morning. Kind of a flowery taste I didn't much care for. Maybe if something was added to it it wouldn't have been so bad.
> 
> ...


So far it looks like you have tried all herbal teas. Chamomile is usually a bedtime tea, it's supposed to relax and make you sleepy. Try some of the traditional black teas mentioned, even just the basic Lipton tea is going to have much more flavor than herbal teas. For me, herbal teas are too weak or too sweet. 

MPennington's idea for instant dry milk is good, but many tea drinkers would never put milk in their tea, so don't feel you have to add milk.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

And I wanted to say thanks for posting about tea! I haven't been drinking tea lately and this morning had a delicious cup of Earl Grey tea.


----------



## Rosesandtea (Feb 28, 2012)

Assam has a nice strong flavor for a plain, unblended black tea. English breakfast tea is fairly strong for a blend, and a stronger blend yet is Irish breakfast tea.


----------



## mpennington (Dec 15, 2012)

Vosey said:


> MPennington's idea for instant dry milk is good, but many tea drinkers would never put milk in their tea, so don't feel you have to add milk.


One of my roommates in college was British. My entire family of tea drinkers has always been horrified by my preference for adding milk to my black tea.


----------



## freelove (Jun 17, 2005)

I am a long time tea drinker and I prefer black tea (with milk no sugar, no cream). I do not care for the herbal and flavored beverages - to me they are not teas, but tisanes. 

The tea I prefer is Newman's Own Organic black tea for morning, but the tea I save for afternoon when I am awake enough to appreciate it is Bigelow Organic Ceylon. It is really the best tea I have had. I was a Lipton drinker for years, but when the organic teas became available I switched and never looked back.


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

If you like to dress up your tea with milk and sweetener and flavorings, you might like chai tea. There are a lot of recipes. Basically, you simmer water with spices like cinnamon and cardamom and ginger, then use the spiced water to brew strong black tea (leaves or tea bags). Add milk or almond milk/soy milk so your brew is about 1/3 milk and 2/3 tea. Sweeten with honey or sugar to taste.

Here's one recipe:

http://www.wishfulchef.com/2011/12/masala-chai/


----------



## mrs D (Jul 24, 2013)

I love hot tea as well. My group of ladies and I have a high tea or what we call one here in Texas. We try to bring a new variety of teas each time. The hostess usually serves scones, clotted cream, lemon curd and tea sandwiches. We also visit a tea house where the owner reads the leaves and that is a hoot!! I have collected some wonderful recipes over time...home made of course!


----------

